# Canon creates EF-S 18-135mm F3.5-5.6 IS STM and EF 40mm F2.8 STM



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

Canon has developed the EF-S 18-135mm F3.5-5.6 IS STM and EF 40mm F2.8 STM lenses with stepper motors for fast, quiet operation when shooting video. The 18-135mm STM is an extended standard zoom for APS-C DSLRs, while the 40mm STM is a pancake prime lens for full frame and APS-C cameras. Both lenses feature stepper motors, to enable fast, quiet focus, particularly with the contrast-detection method of autofocus used for live view and video. They also both have electromagnetic diaphragms - allowing smooth and accurate control over aperture for video shooting. The lenses will be available from late June 2012, with the 18-135mm STM costing $549 and the 40mm F2.8 STM costing $199.

*EF-S 18-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS STM – versatile, high-performance zoom*

 Offering a focal range of 18–135mm, the EF-S 18-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS STM has been created to offer photographers a compact, versatile zoom lens which can be used to capture a variety of subjects, from portraits to landscapes and action shots. Ensuring high-quality stills at slow shutter speeds, the EF-S 18-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS STM features an intelligent optical Image Stabilizer which offers a 4-stop advantage over non-IS models. The lens will also sense whether the photographer is shooting normally or panning, engaging the most appropriate IS mode to capture the best possible image. When shooting movies, Dynamic IS automatically engages, countering any shake caused by the videographer's movement to produce smooth, stable footage.
For subtle background blur when exploring shallow depths of field in stills and movies, the EF-S 18-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS STM features a circular aperture with an Electro Magnetic Diaphragm (EMD) which permits highly-accurate control over aperture settings. High image quality is also assured throughout the zoom range thanks to four groups of lens elements including one Ultra-low Dispersion (UD) and one Precision Molded Optics (PMo) element to counter chromatic aberration. Canon's optimised Super spectra coatings on each lens element also reduce ghosting and flare, ensuring images require minimal post-processing.

I'd like to see if anyone here has the 18-135mm STM lense. This might convert me over to Canon for a camera that does fantastic still and video shots...


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

I think thats a lot of fancy talk. The aperture isn't that great, and primes will for the most part, always be better. Most lens have UD and the bokeh won't be that great just because it can only go up to 3.5. I haven't used it, but just from what I am seeing and the samples taken, you can save your money and get an L lens.


----------

